# What does it mean when a dog has it's ears back?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Milo always has his ears back. Rupert sometimes puts his forward when he is alert etc, but Milo never seems to do much with his. I wondered if they were just a bit further set back on his head maybe but now I wonder if he just holds them back?

They are back when he wags his tail, is waiting for his dinner or is playing ball. Sometimes more so than others admittedly.

What does it mean?

Like this:









This is the furthest forward they ever get, are his ears just set differently/smaller than a lot of labrador's ears? To look at him when his ears are like the photo below, it looks like he could put them more forward if he wanted to.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

his ears in the lower-photo are as far-forward as they can be - 
it's a combo of his ear-set and the way they fold - his ears fold deeply across the angle of the ear, 
instead of across the top of the pinna, where the ear meets the skull.

the normal ear-set is with the ears set at a slight angle out and forward; he does not have that. 
they usually fall smoothly forward and down, with the front edge running along the cheekbone. 
his are not even close - but they are a common variant, not show type but perfectly normal Lab-ears.

also JUST ear-position says little - U have to look at overall body posture, weight forward or back, body rigid or loose, 
tail up or down?, pupils of the eyes dilated or normal, mouth open + face relaxed or closed + face tight?...

see the *body language sticky* for videos, links, articles, books, photos, etc.
cheers, 
- terry


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I allways thought they put their ears back when they were scared


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Terry will have a look tomorrow.

I don't think it's being scared with Milo, he is often wagging his tail and walks up for fuss with his ears like that? Someone I know said they thought it was when they arehappy but I thought that was forward...


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I've always wondered this too! My lab has fairly low set ears like his dad and often when he's out of breath or relaxed they sort of fall back. I think it looks good that way but that's just me. I know that when dogs have their ears up it means they're in alert mode but I can't say that having them back means the opposite. Maybe your dog's ears just naturally fall that way? You know, like how some people just happen to have a parting to one side.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Rupert does it when he gets excited!

You say his name to him and if he's really happy, ears go back, tail goes mental. Other times his ears come forward and he goes mental.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog does it when he wants something, its usually accompanied by a puppy eyed look.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My Mals put their ears back when we come in, tails wagging and "smiley" faces. They also do it when they get told off - only have to say "what do you think you're doing" and they know by the tone it's naughty, ears go back straight away. Can't think of any other times they do it! 

Milo is very handsome isn't he?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> I allways thought they put their ears back when they were scared


That's horses! Seriously, though, I think you mean flat right back, not as shown in the photograph.

My dogs ears just flop wherever they want - they don't seem to move at all.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a happy smiley greeting from mine, they stick their ears back and wag their bums like mad. Neither has ever put them back if they're worried about anything, looming shapes, strange noise, that kind of thing, in fact their ears go forward for that sort of thing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

daphnesy said:


> Good question. In my fifty years of "http //www.woofdogtrainingacademy.com" training dogs[/URL]


Singing: _Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam..._


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis puts hers back when she is scared...i know her look bless


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster's ears are right back when he's really excited and his whole body is wagging say when one of us comes home or when he's pulling his best no one ever feeds me give me some of that food look


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

I would suggest its more of an appeasement gesture than scared. Also you need to look at the whole body.


----------

